
Ask HN: What are some of the best products offering student discounts? - goodpersonon
Being a student, one of the best ways to maintain my finance is to fetch alternatives providing special student discounts.
======
jdfodsfvan
There is a list for this purpose: [https://github.com/AdiChat/Best-student-
discount-services](https://github.com/AdiChat/Best-student-discount-services)

~~~
tongogtsk
The list involving electronics, vehicles are greatly useful. Thanks.

------
tongogtsk
Very essential!

